

Product Hunt: Cool Hunting for Web & Mobile Apps - rrhoover
http://linkydink.io/groups/product-hunt

======
rrhoover
More details on the experiment here:
[http://ryanhoover.me/post/66192199851/announcing-product-
hun...](http://ryanhoover.me/post/66192199851/announcing-product-hunt)

